# Homemade bow press



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jun 27, 2006)

Finally finished with my bow press, thought I'd share a pic with everyone, works great


----------



## kevincox (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice job! That sure is going to come in handy!


----------



## 40fakind (Jun 27, 2006)

Did a good job.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jun 27, 2006)

good job


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks good, I am getting ready to build one just like it. I got  the instructions off of AT. Hope mine looks as nice.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jun 28, 2006)

ngabowhunter said:
			
		

> Looks good, I am getting ready to build one just like it. I got  the instructions off of AT. Hope mine looks as nice.


same here, the plans came from midlife crises, both of my mathews the XT and LX worked with the same 2 pegs in the main beam. the 05 switchback will work also.I will have to drill for more ajustment for other risers.


----------

